# Potato Wine



## Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Potato Wine Adapted from "A Step By Step Guide To Making Homemade Wine


18 lb old potatoes
9 lb. sugar (Irwin suggests demerara sugar for a golden wine with more flavour)
3 tsp. citric acid*
1 tsp. pectic enzyme*
3 tsp. Amalyse*
1 1/2 tsp. grape tannin
Yeast: EC-1118 

Method: 

Wash and scrub the unpealed potatoes and thin slicely in a large pot.
Cover the potatoes with water, bring to a boil, then simmer for 20 minutes.
Strain off any foam.
Allow the liquid to cool and strain into sanitized primary fermenter.
Make a syrup with the sugar - heat water in a pot and add the sugar so it disolves.
Add the syrup to the primary fermenter.
Top up with water to the three gallon mark on your primary fermenter
Allow the mixture to cool before adding yeast. 

When the wine’s specific gravity is below 1.020 (about 7 days), rack into a three gallon carboy and attach airlock and bung. 

Between days 14 and 21, rack the wine and add 1/4 teaspoon of potassium metabisulphite. 
Irwin suggests that this wine be racked in another 6 months. 

For my efforts to make 3 gallons, I ended up using three pots to boil and simmer the potatoes, all at once. The potatoes were completely covered with water, and when the boil began, a good amount of foam was skimmed off the top. I estimate there was just over 1.5 gallons of "potato water" that went into the fermenter. The 9 lbs of demerara sugar disolved into just under a gallon of water, heated up. I then added about a half gallon of water to bring the level up to the 3 gallon mark in my primary fermenting pail. 

Using this method, the beginning Specific Gravity was 1.128. Maybe we won’t have to sweeten the wine later. 

* Citric acid is an organic acid. It is available at my local winemaking supplies store so it may be available where you purchase your supplies. 

Pectic enzyme is used to break down pectins which are present in many fruit and vegetables, and if not dealt with, can cause a haze in your wine. 

Amalyse or amylozyme is an enzyme used to break down starches. Like pectin, if starch is not dealt with, it can cause a haze in your wine. If you want to be adventurous, you could spit into the juice (seriously, don’t though). Saliva contains amalyse for the same purpose - to break down starches in foods you eat


----------



## gloo (Apr 15, 2011)

Does this wine taste like regular white table wine?


----------



## Tom (Apr 15, 2011)

NO. a taste all by itself


----------



## marquis (Feb 20, 2012)

I have tasted a potato wine before and its really great for me. Glad to find a recipe from here. Thanks..


----------



## Whispermatthes (Feb 1, 2017)

Are you planning to distill this wine? I am looking for a recipe to distill.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 1, 2017)

Whispermatthes said:


> Are you planning to distill this wine? I am looking for a recipe to distill.



You had better head over here for questions about distilling. No talk about it on here.
http://www.homedistilling.com/


----------

